# Farbänderung des Koi-Nachwuchses



## Dodi (27. Aug. 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe vom letzten Jahr so einiges an Koi-Nachwuchs im Teich - sind viele schöne bunte, aber auch einige einfarbig dunkle (dunkelbraun bis schwarz) dabei.

Meine Frage: können sich die einfarbig dunklen Koi noch verfärben oder bleiben die so wie sie sind?

Vielleicht hat jemand diese Entwicklung der Fische schon einmal in seinem Teich verfolgen können...


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (27. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Farbänderung des Koi-Nachwuchses*

Hi,

kann es wirklich sein, daß niemand diese Frage beantworten kann ?? 

Vielleicht hätten wir über den Umweg mit Algenproblemen (grünes Wasser) oder "Goldfische springen" an das Thema herangehen sollen ??


----------



## Mühle (27. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Farbänderung des Koi-Nachwuchses*

Hi Ihr Beiden,

ich habe ja im März die Nachzuchten von Dieter geholt, zw. 7 bis 10 cm.

Heute sind sie so 12 bis 15 cm und ich finde, die hellen Koi haben sich in den Farben total verändert, aber die beiden dunklen ein Schwarzer und ein Dunkelblauer sind so dunkel geblieben.

Aber die beiden Koi haben auf dem Rücken richtig schöne glänzende Schuppen bekommen, silbrig und gold, ich finde die Koi richtig schön  . 

Leider hatte ich noch keine kleinen Koi, aber ich arbeite daran  

viele liebe Grüße

Britta


----------



## Dodi (27. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Farbänderung des Koi-Nachwuchses*

Hallo Britta!

Danke Dir! 

Noch jemand, der kleine Koi-Nachzuchten hat/hatte?


----------



## Heiko H. (27. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Farbänderung des Koi-Nachwuchses*

Hi,

also der Nachwuchs der bei mir im Teich / Filter schwimmt, ändert seine Farben fast wöchtendlich nur einer hat seine Farbe von Anfang an behalten.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Dodi (27. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Farbänderung des Koi-Nachwuchses*

Hallo Heiko!

Danke auch Dir!

Ist Dein Nachwuchs denn von diesem Jahr?
Meiner ist noch aus dem letzten. Mir geht es eigentlich nur um die dunklen, einfarbigen, ob die sich noch verändern.


----------



## ra_ll_ik (27. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Farbänderung des Koi-Nachwuchses*

Moin
ich habe die einfachen Baumarktkoi. Nachwuchs von 2005 und 2006 wurde mir gesagt.
Die Mehrfarbigen verändern sich sehr stark .
Ich habe allerdings einen gelben oder goldfarbenen, da ändert sich garnichts.
Ob das alles so bleibt, keine Ahnung, kann auch nur Zufall sein.....


----------



## sigfra (27. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Farbänderung des Koi-Nachwuchses*

Hallo ihr Nordlichter... 


von sehr dunklen Koi habe ich auch einiges an Nachwuchs...: 

von jetzt dunkelblau und fast schwarz....

die werden dann so wie auf dem Bild... der große Koi im Vordergrund...   ( roter Kreis ) ...

laß dich einfach überraschen...


----------



## Conny (27. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Farbänderung des Koi-Nachwuchses*

Hallo,

ich kann noch einen von unseren angeblich noch nicht geschlechtsreifen KOI (ca. 14 cm)  vorzeigen. Wir gehen zumindest davon aus, dass dies und noch 2 andere Mini-KOI sind  . Dieser ist ca. 4 cm lang und sicher von diesem Jahr.


----------



## Dodi (28. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Farbänderung des Koi-Nachwuchses*

Moin zusammen!

Danke für Eure Antworten! 

@ Frank:
Damit kann ich etwas anfangen, vielen Dank für das Foto! Sind ja richtige Prachtkerle!
Meine sind auch noch schwarz und dunkelblau, teilweise haben sie auch blaue Flecken.
Also, so hell können die dunklen Koi noch werden, ist schon erstaunlich.


----------

